
US Congress: Republicans vote to limit ethics body - benevol
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-38494455
======
finid
_Under the proposals the new body would no longer be able to receive anonymous
tip-offs, nor have a spokesperson, and would be under the supervision of the
House Ethics Committee. Accusations against lawmakers would not be made
public, as they are currently._

That's just the beginning, because those guys don't believe in regulations,
and they've been very open about what they want to do - do away with
regulations.

Like under the last Bush administration, it will be free-for-all. There will
not be a single anti-hrust case brought against any company.

